# What can you tell me about a 6 mm rifle?



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

My DH's uncle has given me a 6mm rifle. How is the kick of it compared to a 243? I really don't want something that kicks like a mule.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

just like a .243. the .243 had better marketing so it is more popular.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I assume you're talking about a 6mm Remington. If so, the case is just slightly longer than a .243. Bullets are the same. They are very similar cartridges, but the 6mm will be a little faster with identical bullets because of the longer case. Recoil will be very similar, (possibly a little worse, but not much) to a .243.

The 6mm is a good cartridge, but it just never gained the popularity that the .243 did.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Sometimes the 243 is in a short action and the 6mm is in a long action, meaning it will be heavier and kick a bit less than the 243. Sometimes not. It's a very good cartridge.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Yall. I don't know if it makes a difference or not but it is a Jap Model.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Well that throws a whole new spin on it. Maybe it is a 6.5mm Jap Arisaka and not a 6mm Remington at all. You need to have someone who knows exactly what the rifle and caliber are so that you can find ammo to shoot safely. Firing the wrong ammo in a rifle can be disastrous and possible fatal. TnTnTn


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

DH is now home. It is a 6.5 Jap. I just couldn't remember what mm it was. Sooo Can yall tell me about a 6.5?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

It will kick more than a 243 but not much if it is a bolt action. It is heaver than a 243 so the kick will be less than a similuar 243 bolt action. Don't be afraid to shoot it at least once and compare the kick to what you want.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

If it is in the original military configuration, it will be a heavy rifle and not kick much. But it will also probably have a steel buttplate and a short length of pull, making it feel like it kicks hard. Slip on the bayonet for extra weight and to keep the muzzle rise to a minimum. Nothing like 2 feet of cutlery on the end of your rifle.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Be careful with that rifle, make sure someone who knows guns looks at it. Some of the 6.5 Arisaka rifles made late in the war were pure junk. Might not be real safe to shoot.

galump


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is a link to look at. IF it has the MUM, [ read article ] keep it & protect it.

http://www.radix.net/~bbrown/japanese_markings.html


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Most 6.5mm cartridges are fairly mild to shoot. I once had a neat little rifle in .260 Rem. and it was very pleasant to shoot. I can't think of a better whitetail cartridge either.

Dave


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

>25 jap recoil is very low, 25 jap shells are priced very high, high. they cost OVER twice as much as a box of win 243's or 6mm rem. Over 2$ per shell now so if ya ain't rich or into reloading i would skip it. Passed on a couple of em for just that reason. :shrug:


----------



## 1eaglescout (May 16, 2006)

Jap surplus from the WWII era should be avoided like the plague. The way their powder was made it "breaks down" over time and becomes more explosive. Having a rifle explode in my face is not my idea of a good time.

Cool guns, I'm a collector of WWI and WWII rifles however.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

You might consider going to firearmsforum.co and ask some of the experts there. I would advise having a gunsmith look it over and check headspace before I fired it.. Good luck...Glen


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

ajharris said:


> DH is now home. It is a 6.5 Jap. I just couldn't remember what mm it was. Sooo Can yall tell me about a 6.5?


Quite a few 6.5 Japs were sporterized after the war, and sold for very reasonable price in the 1950's. 

The 7.7 was a piece of junk, for the most part. Most 6.5's were made prior to Pearl Harbor, and the machining is quite good. If the rifle is in issue configuration, has the Imperial Japanese seal on it (the Chrysanthemum) and retains the bolt cover...and if it has any documentation that places it as a war trophy, don't think about knocking around with it - it has too much collector potential. Waaay too much. Even if it just has the seal, I would view it as a collectable.

If not, then use, and enjoy. I like Norma ammo, but PPC also did a run a few years ago, and their ammo is a bit cheaper. For the long haul, though, I'd load my own or get someone to load it for you. Bulk Remington bullets are quite reasonable, it's the brass that's a bit pricey. 

I'd stick to the heavier bullet weights (140g and up), since that's what the barrel is rifled for. Recoil is mild, bullet performance on deer is very good because of the sectional density of the most common bullets, and accuracy is generally acceptable.

Enjoy.


----------

